# what other ferts should I add



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

I never read of anyone here using fertilizer sticks so I realize they're probably not the best, but since I have them in there already my plan is to stick with them (no pun intended  ).

The ones I'm using are nutrafin Plant Grow 16 - 9 - 12. My plants are mainly crypts, vals, and an anubias (with roots in the gravel - but not the rhizome). 

If that's enough info about the sticks, then my question is what else should I be adding to this?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Tell us more about your tank. Are you getting the growth you want? Are you having algae issues? Light? Tank Size? CO2? Water Changes?

Cheryl


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Most folks fertilize the water column rather than the root zone, as all aquatics take in nutrients via their leaves. However, some plants which are heavy root feeders are helped with root tabs. 

I would advise you to be careful with root tabs and re-planting/uprooting. You can release a lot of the nutrients from the substrate out into the water and cause problems if you're not careful. 

FWIW, I have a couple of Crypts (wendtii, spiralis), have never needed to add root tabs to them.

The plants you have are fairly easy plants and, imo, do quite well with just water fertilization.


----------



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay here's a little more info:

the tank is ~29g
I have 3 of those spiral flourescents (45w)
I'm using the nutrafin CO2 system - still using the packages that came with it
my crypts are sprouting up like crazy, the vals are growing slowly, the anubias isn't doing much, I just bought some hygro__ stems.
I'm starting to get BGA and it looks like some black algae on one of the rocks - never seen that before
I do ~30% water change every week
I only have 2 apistos and I just put in a few otos.

I have 2 or 3 root sticks in there right now but I could take them out if that would be best.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You have a low light set up from what you describe (45W over 29 gal). It sounds like you have desk lamps illuminating your tank. Correct? I would suggest you look into going to an ahs 55W kit. It would remain fairly low lighting, yet so much better.

The bga is usually indicative of low nitrates (NO3). The black algae (bba) usually signifies low CO2/carbon. You need to have some idea of how much CO2 you have in your tank with your nutrafin system. I believe you'd be better served by discarding the tabs and adding ferts to your water column.

Check this link out for some great info. Then check out www.gregwatson.com for dry ferts to add.

HTH.


----------



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks, I guess I have some reading to do - and I have to look up that acronymn thread for ahs  

No, I'm not using desk lamps, just old incandescent hoods from 10g tanks. 

From the reading I've done before the IE method looks pretty simple and I think my water change schedule should be able to handle it. I went to a hydroponics shop once looking for the two main ingredients but the guy had no idea what I was talking about and I'm sure I had the names right.

Oh well, back to the "books" for some more reading.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

AHS stands for ahsupply.com Great retrofit kits. You won't go wrong purchasing one of these babies.

There's a great EI guide in the Fertilization section that tells you the In's and Out's of the Estimative Index and where to get the chemicals. The easiest to understand and read from all one's I've seen. 

It's funny that the hydrophonics guy didn't know since they specialized in some of that stuff...Good luck anyways,

-SULLY


----------



## kdh (Mar 11, 2006)

Would the Seachem Flourish 3-pack cover all my needs?

It says it contains "a rich assortment of important micro elements, trace elements and other nutrients", however, I'm not sure if that covers everything.

If not, what else would I need?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

kdh said:


> Would the Seachem Flourish 3-pack cover all my needs?
> 
> It says it contains "a rich assortment of important micro elements, trace elements and other nutrients", however, I'm not sure if that covers everything.
> 
> If not, what else would I need?


Those Seachem products are micro fertilizers, not the main macro fertilizers. You need to look for KNO3 and a source of phosphate, such as KH2PO4. Greg Watson sells them for a very reasonable price, with good customer service.


----------

